# Free Mountain Bike passes for Hardwood Ski and Bike



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey,
If there are any enthusiasts who ride at Hardwood, or would like to ride, let me know by PM as I have two parking passes for the mountain bike season, plus several discount coupons for trail passes, in store purchases, bike tune ups, tons of stuff.

Free to the first PM.
Pick up at my office, Queen and Broadview or at our place north of Barrie.

Or I can mail them to you.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I would love this! Plan on heading to hardwood hills in the next few weeks


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

PM, PM, PM, PM.
Send me your coordinates and where you want to pick up. Remember, these are free, so you're coming to me, not the other way around.


----------

